

Show HN: Simisongs – A new way to find songs - dogancelik
http://simisongs.com/

======
Nadya
First search: TypeError: expecting an array, a promise or a thenable See
[http://goo.gl/s8MMhc](http://goo.gl/s8MMhc)

e: The search is specific, as other searches are working for me. So if it
helps, the search was "Flaming Jun" \- no quotes.

~~~
dogancelik
Yup, the project is fairly new and if no result is found, you get that obscure
error. I'll fix as soon as possible.

~~~
Nadya
Okay, I thought that might be the issue (no results found).

I'm trying it out now with proper searches. (Flaming Jun was a typo of Flaming
June, which it found.)

I'll leave some feedback on it in a few hours.

E: Looks like it got hugged to death or you're fixing something. I'll check
back in later. The first two results I tried were really good though.

~~~
dogancelik
Hugged to death, indeed, I couldn't even reach myself. I switched to
CloudFlare to lessen server stress. I think it should be okay now.

~~~
Nadya
I don't know what API's you're using to match artists, but you're doing a
fantawesomestic job at it. That's right. I had to make up a word for just how
awesome you're doing for a new project.

Because the things shown here on HN are usually mockups or "mostly working" I
was fully expecting it to fail when I searched for a Korean rock group. In
Korean. Results? It came up with a number of familiar artists (and even the
ones not in the same genre were similar enough and I enjoyed them). A few
expected hiccups when some gaming results showed up (the group does a song for
a popular MMO) but better-than-expected results (which would be a hiccup on
the unicode and no results found. ;) )

I search a Japanese rap artist and it actually turned up other Japanese rap
artists. She's also soft-spoken though and so I got a number of soft-spoken
songs, different genre but same feel. The artists found weren't ones that
YouTube might find.

I'm usually _very_ disappointed in "find similar artists/song" features. They
gravitate towards showing other popular artists if you search a popular artist
and if you search something obscure it all comes tumbling down. I'm not sure
what you're doing different - but you're doing a good job at it.

